# Another F16



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I've made up a bunch of em thru the years, always give them away, well picked this up the other day, can't beat them for cheap, and they shoot pretty darn good, put some therabands red tubes on it, and kept the big ol' pouch, I been shooting some big ol' round,slick,slippery river rock, and also some hex nuts glued together, makes a nice big heavy chunk of iron to tear stuff apart, whatever, hey cheap fun, will probly end up giving this one away , but dunno, sure is fun shooting. Hey===Cheap is. Good!!!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Help me out, Bugar!

Is that design as old as you?

LOL!

Keep shootin', Buddy!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Nope, I'm older,,, heck. = I only KNOW 2 people older'n I. Am.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

You guys are talking me in to picking one up, I haven't shot an F16 in decades


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, I really love the F-16 and what can be done with it. Here is one of the many I have loded with looped "something small" - I forget, I think it was 2040 :- )










wll


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Oh, I see after looking it up, the original just has vertical fork tips. That looks.. dangerous. Tobor8man man send me a modded one a little while ago and it’s been great so far for chucking clay with. After looking at the original, I think this very well might have been the first slingshot I owned as a kid. Mine had a wrist brace on it though. Never did get to shoot it much. The family cats ate the tubes and the replacement tubes and that was that lol. Probably a good thing, I could have gotten smacked in the face by the looks of it.


----------



## alphajack (Jul 13, 2021)

Bugar, what do you use to make a hole in those tubes? thanks


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

alphajack said:


> Bugar, what do you use to make a hole in those tubes? thanks


If you are talking about the pouch end you can use a leather punch.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Have you guys tried "shrink wrap" on those F16s? Works pretty darn good. Of course, they are only good for set of bands.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SJAaz said:


> Have you guys tried "shrink wrap" on those F16s? Works pretty darn good. Of course, they are only good for set of bands.


What is Shrink wrap ?

wll


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

wll said:


> What is Shrink wrap ?
> 
> wll


Sometimes called heat shrink tubing. Comes in various diameters. Used in covering bare wires after making an electrical connection. Slide a piece of heat shrink tubing over one of the wires, solder the connection, slide the tubing over the connection and heat it. Shrinks to make the connection insulated and some what water tight.

It might be called by different names but if you Google heat shrink tubing it will come up.


----------

